# sheila



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Hi All

I have just joined, I have been a type 2 for a year now, been on tablets but sugar levels have risen although i have changed my diet, still not working so will be going on insulin in two weeks time.

Sheila


----------



## bev (May 20, 2009)

Hi Sheila and welcome!  Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2009)

Hi Sheila and welcome to the group! Sorry to hear that the tablets haven't done the trick - any advice or reassurance about insulin you need, just ask!


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Northerner

I must admit I am concerned about the injections I am only to have one at night but am worried as to which type if insulin I will be given.

Sheila


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Bev.

Sheila


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

hi and welcome sheila x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome Sheila


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

helloo sheila and welcome to the forums.

dont worry about injections as they dont really hurt. i have been doing them for over 9 years now and will say the odd one might sting a little but nothing as bad as you may think.

mike


----------



## sofaraway (May 20, 2009)

Hi Sheila if you are going to be having one injection at night then it's going to be a long acting one likely to be lantus or levemir. 
What is it that worries you about insulin? Maybe we can ease your fears. I think it's normal to be anxious, I know I was really scared but it took me probably 3 times of injecting for it not to bother me in the slightest.


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank you steph09


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Insulinaddict09


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank MikeP 1979  That has made me feel better


----------



## sheila (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Sofaraway
I have heard that there is animal and manmade insulin, animal insulin can work better, is this true
Also would you be able to tell me if it is possible to see a diabetic specialist without going through your GP
Many thanks
Sheila


----------



## sofaraway (May 20, 2009)

there is animal insulin avaliable but very few people still use it, I think it would be very unusual for you to be started on it, human analog insulins are prefered now. We do have at least 1 member who uses animal insulin. 

Your Gp surgery may have a practice nurse who specialises in diabetes, or there may be community DSN's but i think it's unlikely any of these would be self referal, most would need GP referal.


----------



## miker147258 (May 22, 2009)

Hi sheila,

sorry to hear that the tablets ae not working for you,  I wish you all the best with the insulin injection


Miker147258,  I think I will just sign as miker from now on

all the best


----------



## sheila (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Miker


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 23, 2009)

sheila said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just joined, I have been a type 2 for a year now, been on tablets but sugar levels have risen although i have changed my diet, still not working so will be going on insulin in two weeks time.
> 
> Sheila


Dear Sheila,

Welcome to this forum,you can see that there is masses of help with almost any problem you may have. As a fellow type 2 I feel that there is one more option before you go onto insulin - a controlled carbohydrate approach. You mentioned that you have changed your diet, but unless it was controlled/low carbohydrate your blood sugar will remain high. It is not an easy option but it works for a number of people on this forum. I have a saying oft repeated here - "If you don't put glucose (i.e. carbohydrate) into your body - how can you have high blood sugar?" There a number of good books on the subject (see books thread) one I like is by Jenny Ruhl

Regards  Dodger


----------



## sheila (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear Dodger
Many thanks for your reply sorry for the late reply, unfortunately I started on the Insulin 
4 days ago , but I will try the carbohydrate saying, I should have read more on carbo's.

Sheila


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

sheila said:


> Dear Dodger
> Many thanks for your reply sorry for the late reply, unfortunately I started on the Insulin
> 4 days ago , but I will try the carbohydrate saying, I should have read more on carbo's.
> 
> Sheila



Hi Sheila , are you thinking of Low/ Restricted Carbs? I am a Low /No Carber .

Dodger is also a mine of information on the subject .


----------



## sheila (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Insulinaddict09

Thank you for your reply

Yes I am thinking of Low/Resticted carbs 

How do you get on 

Sheila


----------



## sheila (Jun 11, 2009)

*An update*

Hi All

I must apologise to everyone who replyed to my messages a few weeks ago.

I would like to say a big thank you to everyone.

I have not been able to log other than the other day and that was not for long.

I am now on the Insulin have been for a week now, one injection at night all seems to be going well apart from having severe cramp in my legs at night, my diabetic nurse tells me it is nothing to do with the Insulin! so not sure what it is causing it I do occasionally have cramp but not as often as this past week. Must just be me.

The insulin i am on is Insulated Innolet 14 units have to increase by two untis every four days until my sugar levels drop to between 7-9 !!!

Not finding the injections as bad as I thought they would be in fact find doing a blood test in my fingers more painful !!

Kind regards to everyone and Welcome to all newbies

Sheila


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 11, 2009)

we have lots of sheila i have a relative who lives in tilbury T2 is it you ????xxx


----------



## sheila (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Grahams Mum

Sorry no its not me I live in Devon

Sheila


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 11, 2009)

he would have been strange


----------



## Keltic (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hello.*

Hello Sheila,

May I welcome you to the forum. 

Kindly ignore anything I may say that sounds like advice for I know nothing except that all the knowledge and support we could ever need we will find in here.

Steve.


----------



## runner (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Shela and welcome.  I would ask what all the options are regarding insulin, and ask your GP to explain why that option and how it works - it may put your mind at rest.  Injecting is the last thing I thought I would be able to do, but almost don't give it a second thought now.


----------

